# Hyatt 1880 week goes for $7k on eBay



## ondeadlin (Mar 8, 2010)

Am I wrong to think this is a new low for an 1880 point week? I know prices have been steadily retreating on just about all fronts, but I'm amazed by that price. It wasn't that long ago that 1400 point weeks were pushing that price. Does it get through ROFL?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...36998&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_1211wt_1040

And are we at the bottom yet?


----------



## mesamirage (Mar 10, 2010)

I do think it gets thru ROFR... without issue.

I also don't think we have hit bottom... since we need to see the economy clearly turn around and employment turn around... then we are still 6-12-18 months (at least) away from prices firming up... THEN we can see prices start to come back up.

Good news is it a GREAT time to buy!


----------



## westpost (Apr 26, 2010)

I am looking to sell some Hyatt timeshares.  Does this mean it is worth waiting?  I have will have to pay maintenance fees again at the end of this year.


----------



## mesamirage (Apr 26, 2010)

If you can afford to wait to sell... I would suggest you wait, prices are terrible.  Sorry.

There is no way to tell if we are at bottom but prices are as low as they have ever been.  My personal opinion is TS's will lag the general economic recovery by 1 or 2 years.


----------



## Carmel85 (Apr 27, 2010)

westpost said:


> I am looking to sell some Hyatt timeshares.  Does this mean it is worth waiting?  I have will have to pay maintenance fees again at the end of this year.



What are you looking to sell at Hyatt

I hear the current Hyatt Tahoe HOA Board is #1 of all of Hyatt they seem to have their stuff together.


----------



## westpost (Apr 27, 2010)

Carmel85 said:


> What are you looking to sell at Hyatt.



I am looking to sell some Pinon Pointe weeks.

1880 Week 7 2BR
1880 Week 34 Odd 2BR
1240 Week 30 Even 2BR

These are all Gold weeks.

However, I see some notable differences between these and the recent ebay auction (for $7,000).   The auction was for a Hyatt Coconut Plantation, with a yearly maintenance fee of $1,150.  My Pinon Pointe yearly MFs are under $850 -- $300 less.  And that one was for week 1, already used for 2010.  My week 30 Even is not yet used for 2010.  So I am not sure how to account for those differences in valuing mine.

There was a previous ebay auction for $9,200 for a 1,880 point gold week.  Does anyone know the particulars of that one?


----------



## westpost (Apr 27, 2010)

*1880 points Gold for $8,500*

I see an ebay auction for 1880 points Gold for $8,500.  

It is at Hyatt Beach House in Key West, FL, with MF of $900, still more than the Pinon Pointe fee of $850.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170473525075


----------



## Valpeters (May 2, 2010)

*Another 1880 on Ebay....looks cheaps?*

Well, I have had my eye on a Hyatt property for quite awhile. I currently own at Marriott Newport Coast and Hilton on The Strip in Vegas. I have heard a lot of great things about ther Hyatt system I figured at these prices it would make sense to add Hyatt alongside to my other timeshares.

I sometimes think I'm a timeshare junkie... 

Am I missing something or is this auction likely to get bid up at the end?

http://cgi.ebay.com/HYATT-HIGHLANDS...md=ViewItem&pt=Timeshares&hash=item2306bf7b71

Any input would be appreciated as I'm a bit of a NOOBIE when it comes to Hyatt.

Thanks,
Valerie


----------



## bdh (May 2, 2010)

Valpeters said:


> Am I missing something or is this auction likely to get bid up at the end?
> 
> 
> Any input would be appreciated as I'm a bit of a NOOBIE when it comes to Hyatt.



You never know with EBay, but it will most likely at least double from its current price. Highlands Inn is a popular property in the system and accordingly has a high occupancy rate. Somewhat unique in that it is the only HVC TS property that was not built from the ground up as a TS (its converted hotel - about 1/2 the property is still hotel). The MF are a little on the high side, but by no means the highest in the system (I think Pinon Pointe has the lowest in the system around $875). They readjusted the point value for all the HI weeks this past Jan, so that a 1 bd at HI is equal to a 2bd at all the other properties.   

Most of the threads you'll read on getting into the Hyatt system suggest that the lowest point value that should be purchased is 1880 - that's primarily due to the recent new properties and ones in the pipeline will be high demand locations and will have mainly 2200 and 2000 pt weeks and few 1880's.


----------



## Valpeters (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the information!. Yes I tend to agree with you regarding the 1880 point level. Anything below that just seems expensive considering the maintenance fees are the same. 

It seems like you are right on that auction...price has started to move. 

Thanks again for your help!!


----------



## robertr55 (May 5, 2010)

*1880-point Highlands Inn just sold for $12,400*

Item number 150437067633 ended yesterday selling for $12,400, so who knows, maybe prices are heading back up?


----------



## ondeadlin (Jul 13, 2010)

robertr55 said:


> Item number 150437067633 ended yesterday selling for $12,400, so who knows, maybe prices are heading back up?



Or maybe not: 1880 gold week at Highlands (so a 1BR) goes for $4650 on eBay today. Definitely a new low. I thought it would pick up late, given that it's Highlands. I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm sticking to the TUG advice and holding out for what I really need: A diamond week or a 3BR.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170509864226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_725wt_1086


----------



## jgalt19808 (Jul 13, 2010)

ondeadlin said:


> Or maybe not: 1880 gold week at Highlands (so a 1BR) goes for $4650 on eBay today. Definitely a new low. I thought it would pick up late, given that it's Highlands. I almost pulled the trigger, but I'm sticking to the TUG advice and holding out for what I really need: A diamond week or a 3BR.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170509864226&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_725wt_1086



I think your strategy of waiting for a diamond is a good one. With 2200 points, you are in the Hyatt points "sweet spot" in terms of value per MF and flexibility to trade.

The auction you mentioned was for a 1 bed/ocean view/week #1 at the Highlands Inn. Not the best week IMO, and the  MF at $1300 is on the high side. This may have kept bidders on the sidelines.

In any event, $4650 for 1880 points is still a good deal. Hope a Tugger got it.


----------



## westpost (Aug 11, 2010)

*Points for Use*

If I have some Hyatt points that I won't be using, what is the best way to sell (rent) a week or two?  Should I just book specific weeks and then just sell the rental on ebay, or list them here, with or without first booking?  It is a total of 3120 points, all gold; 1880 I must book within the next 2 days.


----------

